# Honda HT 1338, need info



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a Honda Ht 3813. This thing is old. And I need some info on repairing it. It is an interesting machine. I need some info on the adjustment of the clutch/brake. And some technical info on stuff like. What plugs it takes. What oil filter it takes. And any other info I can get.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

okenadie said:


> I have a Honda Ht 3813. This thing is old. And I need some info on repairing it. It is an interesting machine. I need some info on the adjustment of the clutch/brake. And some technical info on stuff like. What plugs it takes. What oil filter it takes. And any other info I can get.


Adjust the clutch so it disengages before the brake comes on. Honda had it set up backwards on mine! 
Spark plug ( NGK ) BPR4HS gap 0.6-0.7mm Oil filter Honda # 15400-PFB-014 Aftermarket # 15410-MJO-004 ( 6E09 )


----------



## tabasco (Apr 10, 2013)

I have an H4514 that is very similar to yours. I love it. It is the quietest lawn tractor that is very over engineered. Using it is great, fixing it is difficult.

Here is a picture:










Go here for a service manual for the 4514. They may have one for yours.

http://lawnandgarden.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/honda/h4514h.html

Good luck


----------

